# if there were only cute villagers in animal crossing



## The friendcode exchanger (Jul 7, 2015)

animal crossing has alot of cute villagers but what if all of them were cute and there were no ugly ones
ugly villagers like wart jr jambette and gigi would not exist in animal crossing.
what do you Think it would be like if all villagers were cute and not ugly?


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 7, 2015)

Terrible and frankly.. boring

I mean, wouldn't the game only appeal to young girls in that aspect?


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2015)

cute and ugly are subjective, so by having a large variety of looking characters you can appeal to a broader audience. Pretty much what Jarrad said minus the stereotype.

imo jambette is a cutey


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 7, 2015)

There are actually a lot of villagers that I find "cute" that wouldn't be considered by the majority to be "cute".

I do think Marshal is adorable though, but having only villagers this cute wouldn't be fun imo.


----------



## tumut (Jul 7, 2015)

You wouldn't have the satisfaction of getting the uglies out. Also Wart Jr. is cute.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 7, 2015)

It'll be boring honestly.

EVERYONE will have the same villagers.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 7, 2015)

It would be awesome, no scary jumpscares from Pietro


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

NO JUST NO!!!

believe it or not, people have different tastes and sometimes those villagers that most people find ugly or don't care about can be the _cutest thing ever _to some others!! I for one find some villagers to be "too" cute/pretty for my liking (flurry, diana, whitney) and I actually prefer characters like Tabby and Bruce, I find _those_ characters cute

and if all characters are supposed to be all cute and sugary then characters like Ankha and Lucky wouldn't be there, and the last time I saw people actually really like those villagers because sometimes unique > cute


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf 2:
Female Players 10mil
Male Players: 5


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

Mekan1 said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf 2:
> Female Players 10mil
> Male Players: 5



not all female players like the overly sugary cotton candy stuff *shrug*
and so many male players like characters like diana and marshal, you didn't know?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 7, 2015)

Super boring. Plus, villagers who some people consider ugly are loved by other people.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jul 8, 2015)

I had rocket in my Town and alot of people hate her  she is not ugly like alot of people Think because she is nice and friendly.
lol when I first got her I thought she was a boy ;_; I miss her so much.
wart jr and gigi are the ugliest villagers I have ever had in my animal crossing new leaf Town  but now wart jr is at my main street
>.<


----------



## queertactics (Jul 8, 2015)

Theres already too much of everyone having the same 9 villagers imo, because of the villager trade; but I think thats part of the Free Will aspect of the game. You want Marshall, Julian, Diana, etc, like everyone else? Go for it. The game lets you make decisions like that. Now, you'll notice that some characters are just trademark ugly - theres hardly anyone cute in the Uchi category. By axing a whole subset of villagers entierely you lose the opportunity for PWPs. I think the same rule applies to ugly villagers in a much broader sense - you get rid of someone because they dont fit the aesthetic you're going for, you miss the opportunity to impose a connection upon it. But, the game lets you do this without any complaint because its your game,, its your town,, do as you see fit. But for me, personally, going after dreamies in general and using the forum to exploit the cuteness of villagers for bells is like? Borderline cheating imo. Same level as time traveling. But itd PART OF Animal Crossing. The game lets you make your own mistakes. 

... but dont let me sound "holier than thou", here, im totally selling Marshall for a bazillion bells once he decides to no out of the town I time travel in.


----------



## Pitou (Jul 8, 2015)

it would be best


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jul 8, 2015)

Honestly, it makes the game less interesting, because I know in the past I've really grown attached to villagers I didn't care for in terms of appearance. I never would have gotten a chance to appreciate them if I just left them because of their looks.


----------



## Brobasaur (Jul 8, 2015)

Coco. That weird gyroid thing creeps me out. Also, Katt. She looks like a goomba.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 8, 2015)

Then I wouldn't really be interested in Animal Crossing like I am today.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 8, 2015)

You know. There are a few people that like the ugly villagers. I like Barold and I think hes cute, is anyone judging me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brobasaur said:


> Coco. That weird gyroid thing creeps me out. Also, Katt. *She looks like a goomba.*


Well, the game series is made by Nintendo sooo....


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd absolutely hate it.  Most of my favorites are not considered "cute". An Animal Crossing without characters like Gaston, Rasher, Beardo, Agnes, Muffy, just to mention a few, would not be my cup of tea at all.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I am sure a dozen other peoople have said this.. but ugly is subjective. I have seen people love villagers which I loath. Freaking chow... Don't understand why my friend likes him. 

But... The game would be boring. If they were all cute to you, then none of them would look back... therefore getting a cute one wouldnt feel as great to you.


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd be sad, i think that the nerdy and less population appealing villagers are pretty kewl. They're usually very nice!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jul 9, 2015)

I can see why it would be bad if there were only cute villagers in the games because there are people that like those ugly villagers and they would be sad if there were no ugly villagers in the games


----------



## Erinnicole (Jul 9, 2015)

I would miss Beardo, Lucky, and the other villagers i have and/or love that a majority of people dislike.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

Idk, there is a lot of villagers that others dislike, like Coco, Curt and Pietro.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

I guess it would depend on the definition of cute.


----------



## Brobasaur (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the game would be better for it. Though I guess even the ugly ones have their fans.


----------

